# bacana



## cinditina

Mais uma dúvida, como podemos traduzir o adjetivo "bacana" ao espanhol?
Exemplo: Uma pessoa legal, bacana ("gente boa").
Obrigada


----------



## willy2008

En Argentina ,* macanuda.*


----------



## oa2169

Bacana también es una palabra del español, aparece en el DRAE:

*bacán**1**, na**.*
*1. *adj._ Chile_,_ Col._ y_ Cuba._ En lenguaje juvenil, muy bueno, estupendo, excelente.
*2. *adj._ Chile._ Dicho de una persona: Prepotente, sobrada.
*3. *adj._ Chile._ Dicho de una persona o de un espectáculo: *taquillero.*
*4. *adj. coloq._ Col._ y_ Cuba._ Dicho de una persona: Muy atractiva.



*bacano**, na**.*
*1. *adj._ Col._ *bacán* (‖ estupendo).

Saludos.


----------



## cordobes82

A palavra mais indicada na Argentina seria "piola", uma palavra informal que nem "bacana". 

Duas observaçoes a respeito do que os usuários anteriores disseram:

1) "Macanudo"é um termo muito antigo, "piola" é muito mais atual.

2) "Bacán" é algo muito restrito àlgumas regioes somente; Equador e outros países da zona. Ao igual que "piola", nao recomendo usá-lo no mundo hispano inteiro. Nao entenderiam na maioria dos países.

É difícil, as palavras variam muito segundo as regioes.

Nesse caso, uma expressao quase geral é "buena onda". Exemplo: "Este tipo es muy buena onda."


----------



## XiaoRoel

En España diríamos _*una persona legal, *_*cojonuda*.


----------



## Istriano

Concordo com XiaoRoel, se diz: _una persona legal.
_(Com coisas não se usa _legal_, e sim _guay_: _una canción muy guay_).


----------



## cinditina

Muitissimo obrigada. Anotei todos os registros. Saludos a todos!


----------



## rafaelds

E na Espanha, _maja_ não seria um bom adjetivo? Estou muito surpreso com este uso de "legal", jamais o havia lido ou escutado.

(edit para acrescentar conteúdo)

Vê aqui nesse dicionário de gírias: http://www.jergasdehablahispana.org/?pais=&palabra=majo&submit=Buscar&tipobusqueda=0 (a acepção número 2)


----------



## cinditina

Rafaelds, agora que você menciona isso, eu acabo de lembrar que já vi "maja" em algum lugar com este sentido! A ver si algún español nos aclara...


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Majo, -a*, con _connotación positiva_ 'guay, cojonudo, estupendo', es muy típico de las hablas de las _Castillas_ y Madrid. Pero la palabra _en otras zonas es peyorativa_ con un significado próximo al de 'chulo, macarra'. La _entonación_ con que se pronuncia puede _acentuar uno u otro valor_. Es palabra a usar con cuidado por los extranjeros en España ya que es de distribución geográfica.


----------



## cordobes82

*Istriano* e *XiaoRiel: *deveriam especificar que esses adjetivos que vocês disseram, só se usam em algumas regioes. Aqui na Argentina, no Uruguay ou no Paraguay, ninguém entenderia. Se você disser "una persona legal" aqui na América Latina, vao pensar que é uma pessoa aprovada pela lei.


----------



## XiaoRoel

cordobes82 said:


> *Istriano* e *XiaoRiel: *deveriam especificar que esses adjetivos que vocês disseram, só se usam em algumas regioes. Aqui na Argentina, no Uruguay ou no Paraguay, ninguém entenderia. Se você disser "una persona legal" aqui na América Latina, vao pensar que é uma pessoa aprovada pela lei.


Está a minha procedência geográfica explicitada nos dados que se podem ler à direita  acima das mensagens. Eu falo, ou bem do espanhol falado como segunda língua na Galiza, muito semelhante ao espanhol de América em muitos usos morfossintácticos e nas escolhas lexicais. Também às vezes falo da língua general no sociolecto culto dos universitários da Espanha e de América. Em caso contrário específico.Terei presente para posteriores intervenções.
Obrigado pelo aviso.


----------



## rafaelds

XiaoRoel said:


> *Majo, -a*, con _connotación positiva_ 'guay, cojonudo, estupendo', es muy típico de las hablas de las _Castillas_ y Madrid. Pero la palabra _en otras zonas es peyorativa_ con un significado próximo al de 'chulo, macarra'. La _entonación_ con que se pronuncia puede _acentuar uno u otro valor_. Es palabra a usar con cuidado por los extranjeros en España ya que es de distribución geográfica.



Me sorprende muchísimo eso. En mis libros textos (Nuevo ELE - Instituto Cervantes) me acuerdo de que está empleada no rara vez con una connotación positiva, siempre me ha parecido que ellos tienden a emplear una terminología más neutra. Y mi profesora (que vivió en el País Vasco) también la suele emplear solamente de una forma positiva.


----------



## Csalrais

Mi opinión es que majo, usado para describir, es positivo mientras que si se usa para interpelar a alguien es negativo, como se ve en los ejemplos del enlace de rafaelds. Seguramente lo expliquen en esos libros porque en las zonas donde se usa normalmente (creo que centro-norte de España) es más común el uso positivo que el negativo (un uso que he escuchado más a menudo como "majete" para que sea más despectivo).


----------



## XiaoRoel

rafaelds said:


> Me sorprende muchísimo eso. En mis libros textos (Nuevo ELE - Instituto Cervantes) me acuerdo de que está empleada no rara vez con una connotación positiva, siempre me ha parecido que ellos tienden a emplear una terminología más neutra. Y mi profesora (que vivió en el País Vasco) también la suele emplear solamente de una forma positiva.


Si visitas el foro de sólo español podrás comprobar la consideración que nos merecen esos textos del Cervantes para extranjeros que sólo reflejan el habla de Madrid y sus alrededores. Con decirte que el que esto escribe, latinista y filólogo, suspendería seguramente sus exámenes, te digo todo. Pero es lo que hay y, si no, no te dan el titulín. En el español de Euscadi los rasgos son fundamentalmente castellanos.


----------



## pelus

No decimos que es "legal" pero sí decimos: "ese tipo es de ley" , o "el patrón que tiene, es de ley".

También decimos "ese tipo es muy gaucho" .


----------



## Istriano

rafaelds said:


> Me sorprende muchísimo eso. En mis libros textos (Nuevo ELE - Instituto Cervantes) me acuerdo de que está empleada no rara vez con una connotación positiva, siempre me ha parecido que ellos tienden a emplear una terminología más neutra. Y mi profesora (que vivió en el País Vasco) también la suele emplear solamente de una forma positiva.



É como _caro_...
_Meu caro_ pode ter um ar de ironia, como _majo _na Espanha. 
http://www.wordreference.com/espt/majo

Com pessoas desconhecidas, _majo _pode parecer rude:
_¡Oye, majo, haz el favor de callarte!

_


----------



## Jaén

rafaelds said:


> E na Espanha, _maja_ não seria um bom adjetivo? *Estou muito surpreso com este uso de "legal", jamais o havia lido ou escutado.*


Hola.

Rafaelds, no entiendo esta afirmación tuya. ¿Nunca habías visto "legal" como adjetivo de persona? Yo vivo en São Paulo (capital) desde hace más de 20 años y es lo que más escucho para referirse a una persona "bacana".

Saludos.


----------

